# Ghirdelli had twin girls!



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Two healthy girls.Ghirdelli is a good Mom. She is not a show goat but love her babies & she has nice utters. Now what shall I name them? Daddy's name is Van Gough & Mom is a name of a chocolate.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Coco and snickers


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmmm...my Scovie Drake is named Ghirardelli...he's a chocolate pied....

Truffles and Lindor


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Double the cuteness!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww they are adorable..


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Picasso and Godiva


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

cute!. chocolate moon (since one girls seems to have brown moon spots), and I agree with Picasso or Godiva for the other one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Very cute!! Congrats!! 

For the solid brown one - Truffles.
For the other one - Starry Night (Star for short or as a barn name [Starry Night is a very famous painting of Van Gogh's, in case you were wondering  ])


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Adorable! Truffles and Godiva


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

so cute congrats


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I love Van Goghs paintings. My dad had Starry Night in the office when I was a child. I have a buck out of him named Picasso.  Godiva, Truffles,Chocolate Moon, or maybe Starry Moon Night.


----------

